# Timing advice ASAP please!!!



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all,


Need a little advice on timing ASAP... I am usually so confident about which days but I suppose our lack of success had made me have a confidence wobble!!!


I usually have a 26-27 day cycle and usually Get an LH surge on day 11 or 12. We would therefore usually inseminate on days 11 and 12 (we got pregnant with Alex inseminating on the day before and the day of LH surge) This cycle we have a choice on inseminating on two of three days CD10, CD11 and CD12. Initially we were thinking CD's 11 and 12 would be best  but I have now had a wobble and wondered if CD's10 and 11 would be better (it can survive for a while in there!!). Tomorrow is CD 10 so we need to get a move on and decide but we can't so we have opted to go with the general consensus....


Help please ladies!!!!


Rach and Julie x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I'm probably not much help but if your surge is day 11 the sperm has to be in there before the relese of your egg. I'm sure it can live 48 hours so day 10 dose sound about right

I'm sorry I wasn't much help and any 1 please correct me if I'm wrong

Good look hunni

Kelli


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Kelli,


We're going for days 10 and 11.


Wish us luck xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Oh lots and lots of luck and baby dust to you both 

My fingers toes and any thing else I can cross are crossed for you

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

a bit late now i know...but i always went early rather than late cus i figured the swimmers live longer and the egg has a relatively short 'window'....loads a luck for today/tomorrow....


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm late too but I'd echo the early rather than late approach - as long as you have fertile mucus it can hang around in there for a good few days. I still maintain that I didn't ovulate for about four days after we inseminated in our last cycle and it still worked. 

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------

